# Nach Netzwerksinstallation Internetverbindung instabil



## Hufflepuff (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
mit meinem Laptop hatte ich immer eine stabile Internetverbindung über den WLan-Router. Jetzt habe ich meinen PC über einen WLan-Stick hinzugefügt. Beide Geräte finden das Netzwerk und loggen sich automatisch ein. Leider geht die Verbindung nach kurzer Zeit verloren. Woran könnte das liegen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

dies kann mehrere Ursachen haben:
- Distanz zum Router?
- "Störende" Signale / Objekte in der Nähe?
- WLAN-Stick mit Router kompatibel?

Bitte sag uns, wie weit du sowohl mit dem Laptop als auch mit dem normalen PC vom Router weg bist.
Wenn du den Stick hinter dem PC angeschlossen hast, so stecke ihn bitte (nach Möglichkeit) mal vorne an. Habe es schon oft gesehen, dass die Rechner in einem "Schrank" stehen (teils Metal) und das Signal dann zwangsweise durch den Rechner muss.
Ausserdem wäre es interessant, den Hersteller des Router und des Sticks zu wissen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Hufflepuff (14. Juli 2010)

Der Router ist von Motorola, Modem von Unitymedia
Der Stick ist von Logitech
Die Entfernung zwischen PC und Router beträgt knapp zwei Meter ohne störende Geräte dazwischen.
Die gewöhnliche Entfernung vom Laptop zum Router beträgt ca. 3 Meter. Da sind Geräte wie Fernseher dazwischen, allerdings hatte der Laptop vorher nie Verbindungsprobleme. Das verstehe ich am wenigsten, warum der plötzlich auch dauernd aus dem Internet fliegt. Die Verbindung lässt sich zwar problemlos wieder herstellen, aber nervig ist das trotzdem.
Der PC hat leider nur hinten Anschlüsse für den Stick , er steht unter dem Schreibtisch an der Wand.
Danke für die schnelle Reaktion!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

also 2 Meter müssen in Ordnung sein, so stark kann ein PC gar nicht strahlen 
Die einzige meiner Thesen, die somit noch steht, ist dass die beiden Geräte inkompatibel sind.
Kannst du den Stick einmal mit einem anderen Router ausprobieren? Also einfach mal zu nem Kumpel fahren und mit seinem Router verbinden.

Wenn es mit dem anderen Router geht würde ich darauf tippen, dass sich dein Router und der Stick nicht mögen.
Sollte es dort auch nicht gehen, tippe ich auf einen Defekt des WLAN-Sticks. Am Besten du fragst bei dem Verkäufer des Sticks ob er ihn dir umtauschen oder testen kann.

Was mir noch einfällt; Hast du die Treiber für den Stick installiert? (Hier liegt normalerweise eine CD bei) Wird dein Betriebssystem von diesem unterstützt? Hatte ich auch schon mal dass es mit den Standardtreibern von Windows Probleme gab.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Hufflepuff (14. Juli 2010)

Danke!
Im Moment kann ich den Stick nicht mit einem anderen Router testen, überprüfe gerade, ob die Treiber geladen sind, Die CD habe ich. Der Stick ist neu, defekt kann der eigentlich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Juli 2010)

Normalerweise ist er nicht kaputt, aber ab und an kann das schon mal passieren.
Eventuell hat ja noch jemand anderes hier im Forum einen Tip für dich.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Johannes7146 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht genau wie bei dir alle Möbel usw stehen.
Aber einen Desktop PC der 3m von Router entfernt steht... da sollte in den meistenfällen ein Netzwerkkabel einfacher sein.


----------



## Hufflepuff (14. Juli 2010)

In meiner vollgestopften Ein-Zimmer-Wohnung mit zwei Katzen ist ein Kabel mehr als lästig.
Mit dem Laptop sitze ich momentan am liebsten auf der Terrasse.
Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden, ob der Router mit dem Stick kompatibel ist? Mein Betriebssystem hat jedenfalls mit beiden keine Probleme.


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Juli 2010)

Gib die beiden Gerätebezeichnungen doch mal bei Google ein. Sollten sie inkompatibel sein, haben bestimmt mehrere bereits danach gesucht und du findest evtl ein Hinweis darauf.


----------

